# Reds



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

me and nick(allaround) hit up a favorite drum hole today. I hooked up and unhooked one and nick landed two bulls one in the forty inch range one in the fifty range. Also some lathe rays and a few spinners.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Clinder,

Glad to hear you had some success. When things calm down around here in April, I plan to come down for a couple of days. Keep the reports coming.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I had no success but one 20 pound ray! I had the pleasure of watching nick 10 feet from my bait hook fish all day! But for the report your welcome. They were beautiful reds !! With as much as I love catchin em its always just as nice to see em caught!I will email a Pict or two of em if you send me your email via pm. I'm gonna let the nonbelievers not believe. Less yall get lucky and nick post em for ya.............. Good luck !!


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

I will post tonight heres a previewopcorn:

Never mind cant load it from work it will have to wait


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

guess yall gettin lucky... Dont do it nick dont do it you gonna ruin my BS reputation................. Did you get your photo shop program working?? Pogies in march in ga now i know you full of it.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

You want to fish tonight might be some around the other spot


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

K got them to work
The 53"








the 48"


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah lets hit it.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

nice fish...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Careful, careful! 

We wouldn't want anyone thinking there's fish Down South 

Nice 'uns, fellers!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Well done guys.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

clinder said:


> me and nick(allaround) hit up a favorite drum hole today. I hooked up and unhooked one and nick landed two bulls one in the forty inch range one in the fifty range. Also some lathe rays and a few spinners.


Peace brother...those look like some fine reds


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*cant wait*

wow dude them is some nice fish cant wait to get down there in may to catch somthing great catch tho maybe ray will get on here and see them to


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Those are some nice ones, congrats. 
Got any tips for someone new to drum fishing? Hook size, rigs, ect? Gonna put out a cut whiting in a few days for one.


----------



## Fishing_Hawk (Mar 19, 2008)

very nice catch


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

CHET ITS A GOOD THING YOU HAD NICK TO BACK YOU UP ON THEM REDS

NICE FISH MAN

NICK YOU ARE GOING TO MAKE A FISHERMAN OUT OF CHET YET

HOPE BOTH OF YOU SAVE SOME FOR ME IN MAY
WOULD HATE TO DRIVE ALL THE WAY DOWN FOR NOTHING:--|THEN I WOULD HAFT TO SICK DEANO ON YOU BOTH.

KEEP UP THE GOOD REPORTS AND PIC'S. HELPS US LAND LUBBERS.

SEE YOU BOTH IN MAY, UNTILL:fishing::beer:

SHADE12


----------



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Beau*

tiful


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Clinder, nice pics guys. I am jealous. Hope to be down there soon. I just envision things getting better and better.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

And the ray which was a fun one to catch fought more like a shark by the way he ran out then right for the beach then up and down the bank but never tried to suck to the bottom


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just Damnnnn!

Nice catch - here I am landlocked and want to wet a line something bad!!!!

What rig and bait didga catch the reds on?


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Whiting with hook no special rig. Reds = Trash Cans of the Sea dont over think it.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Whooooooooooooa. 

Those are some nice puppies. I'm gonna hafta get out there soon and soak some baits.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What size hook do ya use? I think the biggest thing I have in the box is 3/0 Kahle hooks. I'd like to use circles, do you have a brand/size reccomendation?


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

9/0 Circle


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Purdy werk,Chet and Nick!!!*

What ya been feedin them drum down there,they're looking more and more like "Hatty drum"???? 

I'll be flyin over top of ya tomorrow.. Headed to the Keys with my youngen to catcha slam...


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. DD yeah we got some healty reds also just got to find the big ones. If you ever want to come down let me know. I think I want to caught a cobia from shore and I got to catch a 60" Red


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

dd send me your number . I spent five day 2 weeks ago in the keys and I can send you to the tarpon for sure.


----------



## Bobby38ark (Jun 5, 2007)

*Save me some.....*

Nick & Chet, hey, don't catch them all before I get back, not catching anything here in Mosul but a few mortars and stray rounds now and again, did find a pond though, getting some tackle for here... nice catches, just once again, save me some.....take care


----------



## jtk (Oct 18, 2005)

Clinder, Still waiting to catch a big red...Might be going out this week(Mon. or Tue.). Send me a message or call. John ( think you know were to find me)Tks


----------

